# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Avast vs Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)

## denis920

Здравствуйте. Использовал все время антивирус Avast 4, теперь необходимо использовать его в компании, но он только для домашнего пользования, поэтому выбор пал на бесплатный Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)!

Скажите, кто пользовался двумя этими антивирусами, что лучше бесплатный Avast  или Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)? 

Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Думаю не лишним будет взглянуть на тесты антивирусов.

Плюс в этом же разделе -http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=90019

----------


## Alexey P.

> Здравствуйте. Использовал все время антивирус Avast 4, теперь необходимо использовать его в компании, но он только для домашнего пользования, поэтому выбор пал на бесплатный Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)!


 Думаю, Вы в курсе - MSE бесплатен только в маленьких конторах, до 10 компьютеров.

----------


## denis920

> Думаю, Вы в курсе - MSE бесплатен только в маленьких конторах, до 10 компьютеров.


Нет я не знал. 

Думаю придется покупать аваст 5. Конечно хотелось бы поставить Касперский кристал, но он дороже, а денежные вопросы решаю не я. 

Из бесплатных для использования в ООО наверное вообще нет ничего достойного!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Из бесплатных для использования в ООО наверное вообще нет ничего достойного!


Их вообще нет. Бесплатные только для домашних ПК.

----------


## NRA

Лично мне МСЕ никак не понравился ни сначала, ни потом - жутко кастрированый вариант нормального антивируса-антипиратки и даже платный его вариант уступает многим бесплатным.

Спасибо Паулю, который в своё время подсказал варианты с HIPS, SuRun и виртуалкой (SandboxIE) - уже пару лет не знаю никаких проблем даже без постоянного обновления баз.

Насчёт безплатности только "для домашнего" - где-то вроде попадались в лицухе AV варианты как "включая N машин на которых работаете" и даже типа "для любого вида деятельности".

----------


## denis920

> Их вообще нет. Бесплатные только для домашних ПК.



А как же: 

Comodo AntiVirus
Avira AntiVir Personal
AVG AntiVirus Free

Помойму они бесплатны для коммерческого использования!

----------


## Iron Monk

> Comodo AntiVirus
> Avira AntiVir *Personal*
> AVG AntiVirus Free
> Помойму они бесплатны для коммерческого использования!


Ссылочки, пожалуйста! А слово Personal по Вашему, что означает?

----------


## denis920

> Ссылочки, пожалуйста! А слово Personal по Вашему, что означает?


free-av.com/ru/download/index.html вот ссылка на скачивание авиры и там по русски написано бесплатно. 

То есть Вы хотите сказать, что для использования в ООО вообще нет бесплатных антивирусов?

----------


## Matias

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что для использования в ООО вообще нет бесплатных антивирусов?


Comodo Internet Security Free
ClamWin.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> free-av.com/ru/download/index.html вот ссылка на скачивание авиры и там по русски написано бесплатно. 
> 
> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что для использования в ООО вообще нет бесплатных антивирусов?


Да. Конкретно Avira Personal только для домашних ПК.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Comodo Internet Security Free
> ClamWin.


Comodo - посмотрите на меню - *Home & Home Office*.
Описание ClamWin:


> Пожалуйcта, имейте ввиду, что ClamWin Free Antivirus не включает антивируcного монитора для проверки файлов "на лету", поэтому вы должны вручную просканировать файл, чтобы обнаружить вирус.

----------


## Matias

> Comodo - посмотрите на меню - *Home & Home Office*.


Цитата из FAQ на официальном сайте:



> Is it free for business users too?Yes. However, enterprises looking to implement Internet Security  on large networks of workstations would benefit from the centralized  management capabilities of Comodo Endpoint Security Manager (CESM).

----------


## mayas

Avast 6 -  вне конкуренции  :Smiley:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Avast 6 -  вне конкуренции


Вся линейка Avast для бизнеса - 



> avast! Pro Antivirus
> avast! Internet Security
> avast! Server Edition 
> avast! SBS Suite


 - платная.

----------

